# Laboure College Building Monitor P/T



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Building Monitor - Weekends
Institution:
*Laboure College*

Location:
Milton, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/28/2018

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

Saturday mornings 6:30am to 12:30pm and Sunday's 12:30pm to 6:30pm (hours may vary)

*RESPONSIBILITIES:*

Check ID's, Issuing ID's and direct new students to appropriate classrooms
Monitor telephone and transfer the calls
Control and maintain key access log for simulation lab and other keys under access control conditions
Secure building at opening of shift: unlock outside doors, open all classrooms and other scheduled labs for the day, turn on/off all lights as directed, check all doors throughout the buildings
Monitor the building activities and act as a receptionist.
Other duties, as assigned
*REQUIREMENTS:*

High school diploma or GED
Some security experience preferred
Must be trustworthy and dependable
Excellent communication skills and excellent telephone skills are required
*Application Information*
Contact:
Laboure College

Online App. Form:
https://workforcenow.adp.com/mascsr/default/mdf/recruitment/recruitment.html?cid=


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I did some checking, it seems the job starts at $23/hour.

or DOES it?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

At my age I'm not sure I can handle monitoring a whole building...............
I'm looking for more of a HALL monitor job Jim!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> At my age I'm not sure I can handle monitoring a whole building...............
> I'm looking for more of a HALL monitor job Jim!


You could handle a whole FLOOR, admit it.
But you know best.


----------

